# Plastisol transfers on organic cotton



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

Disclaimer: if you want to get directly to the question please scroll down to the red bold line. I understand if you dont want to read thru some mumbo jumbo. 

Hello all. long time no post, i usually dont have to as i find an issue and it is most likely already been resolved by someone else.

So I have a clothing line thats been in the works for years (been learning by doing custom designs mostly) and have learned a lot of ins and outs and now taking the leap and it is in process.

Soo about the line. it is a streetwear line using eco-friendly materials. we had planned on using hemp only but would like to get some momentum before we give the green light to our manufacture to start producing as it is a good size upfront cost for an uncertainty. So we are staying local and starting with some brands and relabeling.

We plan on using plastisol transfers to avoid having stock of designs that may not sell. We were eyeballing the American Apparel organic model but have read that plastisol transfers dont hold up well with AA shirts.

As of now we are now looking at the Anvil or Econscious shirts. 
*
Here are my questions, sorry for the long read.*

1. Which organic cotton shirt compares with American Apparel?

2. How is printing plastisol transfers on the organic cotton shirt that you have used?

Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## MikeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

Take a look at Royal Apparel


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

But to answer question 2, I have seen no difference pressing plastisol transfer between organic cotton and non organic. 

On organic I prefer pvc/phtalate free inks. 
There is transfer ink system that is not water based neither plastisol (excalibur Evolution NX, ultrasol G6 and many other) and I am sure they sell their ink to some transfer manufacturer, so you could contact them so they gives you some address.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

#2 Shouldn't be a problem but it is always best to test.


----------

